# Lightroom 6 standalone showing as Lightroom CC2015



## chris45 (Oct 6, 2015)

I downloaded Lightroom 6 standalone from Adobe and activated it with the license key that I obtained after logging on to the Adobe Licensing website.
This was about fifteen days ago and I immediately updated it to 6.1.  After the update the description changed from Lightroom 6 to Lightroom CC 2015.

It also states that I have (as of today) fifteen days left of a free trial.  I am a bit concerned that something has gone a bit wrong with the installation process and that after fifteen days I will end up with a problem.  

I have tried signing out, logging back in and re-entering the License key but it remains as Lightroom CC.

Any ideas if this is normal or do I need to do anything about this?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 7, 2015)

ask  adobe chris might get the answer.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 7, 2015)

Chris, have you followed these instructions:
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/serialize-lightroom-cc-trial-to-activate-as-lightroom-6.html


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

I wouldn't panic - I think that the end of the 15 days, it'll either revert to your perpetual license or if not, you can follow the instructions Jim linked to do so.  If it sees an active subscription or trial on an account, that automatically takes priority.


----------



## chris45 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  I have already tried following the instructions given by the link in Jim's post but the software remains as CC 2015.  I am hoping that, as Victoria thinks, the license will revert to perpetual when the trial finishes.  I was just wondering if anyone else had been through the process and could confirm that it does.  I didn't ask to go on the 30 day trial and it seems a bit odd for Adobe to put me on it when I have just purchased the perpetual license


----------



## themoose (Oct 12, 2015)

I went through the same process; purchased LR6 but I got LRCC for 30 days then it reverted back to LR6. I guess Adobe is hoping you'll purchase CC after the 30 day trial. I didn't buy CC since the only feature I could see was the dehaze which is not important since I downloaded dehaze presets from another source. My only issue now is keeping LR6.1 rather than upgrading to LR6.2 from the horror stories I've read, hoping Adobe gets their act together and listens to their dedicated users.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 12, 2015)

You get a lot more than just the Dehaze feature with the CC subscription. You also get Photoshop, and the full LRmobile syncing. Of course, you may have no need of either of those, but they're certainly not insignificant.

In terms of the "horror stories", they mainly centre around the removal of several features from the Import process and also some significant instability issues (mainly on the El Capitan OS). Check out Victoria's blog posts on the Import changes to see if the removed features are of a concern to you.


----------



## themoose (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info. In my case I do all my editing on a desktop (MacPro3.1 running 10.9 Mavericks) and no plans to upgrade my OS to El Capitan. Mobile syncing is a feature I would never use and I have Photoshop CS5 but have no plans to upgrade to CS6 or CSCC since it does everything I need. I did read several comments from Victoria's posts and also comments from others at the Adobe site regarding changes to the LR6.2 import process. I noticed many unhappy customers so I'm not willing to upgrade from LR6.1 to 6.2 until Adobe addresses those concerns, assuming Adobe actually listens to their dedicated LR users and not make changes based only on a few new users with limited LR experience. 

In my opinion and after using LR for only a few months, LR6 is the best editing program available and I really have to complement Adobe for adding the HDR and Panorama features to LR6, features I make extensive use of. I probably use LR6 for about 85 to 90% of my editing with the balance using Photoshop CS5. I still have a lot to learn about the other LR features but I think the effort needed will pay off and the comments/help from others in this forum certainly make the learning process much easier.


----------

